# Gran Habano 3 Siglos Torpedo Cigar Review - First impression



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I came here to read a review earlier in the week on this cigar after picking up a box on Cigarbid . Just to be sure I went over to the Corona Cigar...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano 3 Siglos Torpedo Cigar Review - First impression


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Have been a fan of this cigar for the last year and it only gets better when they have about 6 months age to them.


----------

